

Here's what happiness at work looks like - tomh
http://positivesharing.com/2007/10/heres-what-happiness-at-work-looks-like/

======
chengmi
That's not happiness... that's smiling.

Ever had your boss come in to work with a camera? What do you do? You smile.

------
edw519
That's what I feel like when I get something cool working for the first time.
It's better than sex (whatever that's like).

~~~
rms
...

